
Grindr Is Owned by a Chinese Firm, and the U.S. Is Trying to Force It to Sell - acoravos
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/28/us/politics/grindr-china-national-security.html
======
guessmyname
Previous discussion [1] from yesterday _(98 comments)_

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19498975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19498975)

------
1stcity3rdcoast
I didn’t follow the previous discussion, but if I were a conspiracist, I’d
think that someone in the US government is already or has the potential to be
exposed as a Grindr user, and is therefore using their influence to keep the
information out of the hands of a foreign government?

~~~
neilv
Wouldn't it be too late for that? Presumably, the foreign government has up-
to-the-minute data from Grindr, besides the decade of historical data up to
this minute.

I assumed the concern is about _future_ sensitive information.

